# Drivers seat lever escutcheon 2006 GTO 92147439



## 1966GTODean (Jun 12, 2016)

I’m looking for a drivers side seat part. The escutcheon plate for the lever that moves the seat forward is broken beyond repair. Looking for a place to buy one, part number 92147439 is a discontinued part. Anyone selling one or know a place that does. Thanks in advance 

Dean


----------

